# Lathe and Mill plans (home made making mini lathe and mill)



## alihureiby

this's is about 7-10 mb, so i can's upload here because the max limit is 3 mb.
if you want just email me on [email protected] , i will attach you by email.
i got the URL site 
http://mmu.ic.polyu.edu.hk/il/Haesls/2011HaeslLathe.pdf 

some pict of the plans.


----------



## Herbiev

Hi Ali. Quite an ambitious project you got there. Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## Omnimill

I've thought about this several times. Although more expensive I'd use Linear guides rather than rods and bearings:

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/...ogy-gmbh/linear-guide-rails-63228-481935.html

They use these on specialist machines quite a lot.


----------



## RonGinger

Many years ago MODELTEC magazine had an article on a small lathe that was very easy to build. Its way structure was 1" square ground stock set on point so it made 45 degree V ways. The entire design was very clever. 

I would avoid round ways. It is impossible to make any adjustment for wear. With a V way the gib or lower member can be tightened to take out slop. I would seriously consider the ball slides.

I think I have the old issue in a box, Ill dig around and see if I can find it. I dont know what the copyright issues would be, the magazine has been defunct for years.


----------



## alihureiby

Omnimill said:


> I've thought about this several times. Although more expensive I'd use Linear guides rather than rods and bearings:
> 
> http://www.directindustry.com/prod/...ogy-gmbh/linear-guide-rails-63228-481935.html
> 
> They use these on specialist machines quite a lot.



Hi 

usually that bearing rail is used for smoth move machine like cnc router/engroving. but for lathe and mill which must handle more weight that's will not long life. 

like RonGinger say, for lathe is V way is good.

but it's look nice and expensive, im trying to build my home made cnc engroving but i use bearing locker rail (this is for trail so use cheaper one)


----------



## alihureiby

RonGinger said:


> Many years ago MODELTEC magazine had an article on a small lathe that was very easy to build. Its way structure was 1" square ground stock set on point so it made 45 degree V ways. The entire design was very clever.
> 
> I would avoid round ways. It is impossible to make any adjustment for wear. With a V way the gib or lower member can be tightened to take out slop. I would seriously consider the ball slides.
> 
> I think I have the old issue in a box, Ill dig around and see if I can find it. I dont know what the copyright issues would be, the magazine has been defunct for years.



hii

yes you right, but it's need casting level  

ali


----------



## alihureiby

Herbiev said:


> Hi Ali. Quite an ambitious project you got there. Looking forward to following your progress.



hi 

nooo, just sharing that plans


----------



## TorontoBuilder

RonGinger said:


> Many years ago MODELTEC magazine had an article on a small lathe that was very easy to build. Its way structure was 1" square ground stock set on point so it made 45 degree V ways. The entire design was very clever.
> 
> I think I have the old issue in a box, Ill dig around and see if I can find it. I dont know what the copyright issues would be, the magazine has been defunct for years.



Copyrights extend past the life of publication or company, or the life of the original rights holder. Companies that go bankrupt usually have their creditors seize their copyrights. Copyright holders who die either will their copyrights to another person or if not specified the rights pass to next of kin.

In the case of Modeltec I believe the rights were sold to Daniel Smith of Louisville Kentucky. So it would be best not to post a copy here, as much as I would like a copy. 

However, if you find the issue number I'd appreciate knowing the issue so I can try to buy an old copy of that issue of the magazine. I cannot find the article in my index of Modeltec magazine.  Failing that I would try to contact Daniel to see if he has a copy for sale or would grant permission to authorize the copy of one.


----------



## Omnimill

alihureiby said:


> Hi
> 
> usually that bearing rail is used for smoth move machine like cnc router/engroving. but for lathe and mill which must handle more weight that's will not long life.



We recently sold a Denford CNC Milling Machine at work (about the size of an X3) that had exactly that type of linear bearing! If it's good enough for Denford I'm sure it would be fine for my needs.


----------



## RonGinger

I have dug through my old MODELTEC and cannot find the lathe article. I remember it was a design project by a College course. It used machining of related parts clamped together- like the left and right legs and the headstock so that the cuts for the square ways would be exactly the same distance apart. I think it was the cover story of the issue with a photo on the cover.

Sorry I cannot find it now. Maybe someone else that has more MODELTEC than I do can look.


----------



## TorontoBuilder

Thanks for looking Ron.


----------



## agmachado

The look is very cool!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## deverett

alihureiby said:


> snip...  usually that bearing rail is used for smoth move machine like cnc router/engroving. but for lathe and mill which must handle more weight that's will not long life.



My manual Wabeco mill uses linear guides on all axes and I don't think they would use them unless they had a reasonably long life.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Aripug

Thanks to share it with us!


----------



## Wizard69

Are you sure it was MODELTEC?    I have very few copies of MODELTEC but seem to remember an article along the lines you describe below.    Since I get Machinist Workshop and Home Shop Machinist I have to wonder if it was in one of those issues.  

In any event I think people need to remember that a lathe is a simpe machine relatively.    As such it is pretty easy to come up with your own design.   



RonGinger said:


> I have dug through my old MODELTEC and cannot find the lathe article. I remember it was a design project by a College course. It used machining of related parts clamped together- like the left and right legs and the headstock so that the cuts for the square ways would be exactly the same distance apart. I think it was the cover story of the issue with a photo on the cover.
> 
> Sorry I cannot find it now. Maybe someone else that has more MODELTEC than I do can look.


----------

